# UltraSurf and Symantec



## Elle1036 (May 12, 2012)

Hi!

I've been using UltraSurf to bypass the Symantec internet censor on my work computer. It works great. The problem is that after closing ultrasurf, the symantec filter seems to be disabled. Even without ultrasurf running, I can access almost any website. Typically, our filter only allows us access to a very limited selection of websites.

Any idea why this is happening and how to fix it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Sorry, the forum rules don't allow us to offer support for problems related to bypassing network restrictions. Contact your work's IT dept and tell them you've disabled the filter that they rely on to keep the network safe.


----------



## Elle1036 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry -- didn't realize it was against the rules.

I'll ask elsewhere.


----------

